# Advice on what blower to get?



## doug0 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello all,

I am new here, and completely new to snow blower ownership. I am finding it difficult to come to a conclusion on what option is best. I am in Canada, and factoring in my budget of sub $1000, it is limited. 

Here is what a couple of my options would be (all prices in CDN) :

Ariens Classic 24 - $998 - This would be stretching the budget a bit, but willing to if its the best (Home Depot)

Briggs & Stratton 1696614 208 cc - $799 (amazon.ca)

Cub Cadet 208cc 24-in Mfr Part #31AM53TR596 - $867 (Lowes)

CRAFTSMAN 243cc 26-in Mfr Part #31AM69PF599 - $899 (Lowes)

Remington 179cc 24-in Mfr Part #31AS62EE583 - $599 (Lowes)

We receive roughly 70 inches of snow per year (Ottawa Canada). We also are required to clear a 2 car driveway and the sidewalk outside of our home which is roughly 60 feet. 

I apologize for the broad range of options provided but I truly have no clue. Essentially I would like something reliable that will last a long time and can get the job done. 

I am sorry if I have posted this in the wrong discussion. 

Thank you for any advice or opinions you can give!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Remington engine is too small.

The Cub Cadet and Craftsman are both made by MTD, go with the Cub Cadet for parts, go with the Craftsman for the larger engine.

Briggs and Ariens are your best choices.

Features and engine manufacturers are important. So is the impeller size, 9", 10", 12", 14" .


----------



## doug0 (Jan 26, 2019)

So between the Ariens and Briggs would you say there is a large difference? Given theres a $200 difference in price.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

What about dealer support? Is there a dealer near in case you need shear pins or belts n stuff?
Take a look around what are your neighbors running for snowblowers.
For the 200$ i would imagine it would be reflected in the build quality of the machine.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sure this isn't news, but you can save a bunch of money (and/or get a better quality machine) by going used. Understood if you don't want to do that, but I've paid much less than these prices, and gotten better machines. They've needed some work, admittedly, but I could have paid more for better condition (ready to use), and still saved money.


----------



## doug0 (Jan 26, 2019)

Dealer support seems pretty good with a lot of different places. Another option is Toro 24" POWER MAX® 824 OE (37798) for $950.

RedOctobyr, I definitely understand that but I truly know nothing about snow blowers and wouldn't really be sure what I am looking at and feel like I would probably end up with more headaches..


----------



## LawnToro (Dec 28, 2018)

doug0 said:


> Dealer support seems pretty good with a lot of different places. Another option is Toro 24" POWER MAX® 824 OE (37798) for $950.
> 
> RedOctobyr, I definitely understand that but I truly know nothing about snow blowers and wouldn't really be sure what I am looking at and feel like I would probably end up with more headaches..


The Toro PowerMax snowblowers are excellent. Have you looked at the Lawn Boy 24" snowblower? It is made by Toro. It is virtually a Toro Powermax 724 painted green. Has the quick chute and everything. Great engine too. 

Lawn Boy 24" Snowblower


----------



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Asking this question is like asking what wife to choose, you have to add up the pluses and minuses.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

My best advice to you is, buy from a servicing dealer. Buy a machine that the dealer stocks parts for. Buy an extended warranty if available. Ariens has a 5 yr extended warranty for $99 USD. In your case, with little knowledge of snowblowers, buy new.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

doug0 said:


> RedOctobyr, I definitely understand that but I truly know nothing about snow blowers and wouldn't really be sure what I am looking at and feel like I would probably end up with more headaches..


That's definitely understandable. You could get some of the cost benefit by looking for a used machine that's just several years old. They would have already lost some value, but still be pretty new. 

This video goes over what to look for on a used blower, just in case you wanted to explore that route. The guy who made the video, donyboy, is excellent. 






An equipment dealer near me sells some used machines. Perhaps a dealer near you does as well? They would at least gone through the machine, maybe providing some peace of mind. 

The Toro machines have a very good reputation, as was said. How do they fit into your budget?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you get the right condition used blower at the right price, that is the way to go. As an owner, you are going to either hire someone periodically to service maintenance our you are going to learn to do it. Without that, the machine is going to deteriorate and cost you more.

My first choices are Simplicity, then Toro, both quality. Ariens also is quality and add the $99 warranty. The Briggs I've never seen but I am sure it's not junk! With any of these four you can't go wrong.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, the Ariens with the extended warranty strategy makes a lot of sense. Let's face it, give some minimal amount of care and maintenance, an Ariens could last 20 years.


Doug, welcome aboard!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

doug0 said:


> So between the Ariens and Briggs would you say there is a large difference? Given theres a $200 difference in price.





Look at total cost of ownership. Briggs parts are available as parts. Ariens and others who use LCT, Powermore, etc.. engines require you buy an entire assembly. There have been threads here about that lately. I had a starter that was $260, someone else had one that was $240. A head, for a $3 part was almost $100. Something to consider. 

For the money, if your old one was good, the Briggs will serve you well if that's your budget and operational conditions. You're starting to see "mission creep" bringing you from $600 to $1000. So the question is, what's your real budget??


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

uberT said:


> Yeah, the Ariens with the extended warranty strategy makes a lot of sense. Let's face it, give some minimal amount of care and maintenance, an Ariens could last 20 years.
> 
> 
> Doug, welcome aboard!



That can be said for any blower, not just Ariens.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

uberT said:


> Yeah, the Ariens with the extended warranty strategy makes a lot of sense. Let's face it, give some minimal amount of care and maintenance, an Ariens could last 20 years.
> 
> 
> Doug, welcome aboard!



That can be said for ANY blower, not just Ariens.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's a poll that was conducted on this site. It was multiple choice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Given their higher price point, I'm actually kind of surprised that Honda came in 3rd (and that they surpassed the combined MTD brands combo). 

And yes, lots of brands can last a long time, with proper care. My MTD was almost 20 years old when I sold it, and was still churning through the snow.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Here's a poll that was conducted on this site. It was multiple choice.



I could have told you the outcome of that poll without it even being taken. What that tells you is what is popular amoung this particular group or people, and is hardly scientific. Let's not confuse popular with correct.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Given their higher price point, I'm actually kind of surprised that Honda came in 3rd (and that they surpassed the combined MTD brands combo).
> 
> And yes, lots of brands can last a long time, with proper care. My MTD was almost 20 years old when I sold it, and was still churning through the snow.



My 24 inch 5HP MTD was 18 years old when I sold it. Paid $600 sold it for $300 18 years later. It still looked, operated, and ran like new.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

jsup said:


> I could have told you the outcome of that poll without it even being taken. What that tells you is what is popular amoung this particular group or people, and is hardly scientific. Let's not confuse popular with correct.


How can I make a poll for , what brand snowblower you have, not be popular but correct? 


How can I make a poll for what brand snow blower you have, be scientific? Please elaborate for me. You have me pretty confused at this point.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought a used Ariens , used it for three years and sold it for a $300 profit. It went up in value?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> How can I make a poll for , what brand snowblower you have, not be popular but correct?
> 
> 
> How can I make a poll for what brand snow blower you have, be scientific? Please elaborate for me. You have me pretty confused at this point.



You can't. You can't possibly get a sample large enough to be meaningful.


Go to a ford forum and ask what kind of car you own, betch ford wins. Actuarires do this stuff, and they have a 1000 foot view of the entire industry. 



Popular doesn't mean better, it just means popular. Windows is popular, Linux is better. Apple is popular, Android is better, mp3s are popular, FLAK is better.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> I bought a used Ariens , used it for three years and sold it for a $300 profit. It went up in value?



No You bought it right, and found a pigeon.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

jsup said:


> You can't. You can't possibly get a sample large enough to be meaningful.
> Go to a ford forum and ask what kind of car you own, betch ford wins. Actuarires do this stuff, and they have a 1000 foot view of the entire industry.



The problem with your argument is, this isn't an Ariens" Forum. It's a snowblower forum.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's true. But you're also polling people that were interested enough to join a dedicated forum, and are participating and reading. It's a somewhat skewed sample set. 

I'd guess you're more likely to join the forum if you consider this stuff interesting equipment, vs something you just need to grab to deal with winter. There are doubtless lots of people who bought their machine while walking through Lowes, Home Depot, etc, and saw something that caught their eye, and that was it. Maybe they weren't interested in finding & joining a forum, and doing a bunch of research, they just want something to do the job. Those people won't be counted here, though there are probably a lot of them. 

Set aside the poll for the moment, since it's a smaller glimpse into things here (maybe not everyone noticed the poll, etc). 

The Ariens forum has 30k posts, Honda has 21k, Toro has 11k, Craftsman has 5k, MTD has 2k, John Deere has 2k, Husqvarna has under 2k, Cub Cadet has 1k. 

So there's at least a lot more Ariens discussion than for the other brands. But does Ariens have roughly 3 times the market share of Toro, or Craftsman/MTD? I don't know about Toro (seems unlikely), but I can't imagine there being 3 times as many Ariens (or twice as many Hondas) out there as Craftsman & MTD-brands. 

So popularity/discussion here is probably still not a perfect gauge of the general public, and market share.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Common sense tells you that the poll was for registered users of this site. It's not hard to figure out really. This site is for enthusiasts of snowblowers. The people on this site, who voted in the poll, own more Ariens than any other brand. There must be a reason for this? What do you think the reason is?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For me, I found that Ariens has earned a solid reputation for snow-clearing, and is still a decent value. And they have a large user-base, which is reassuring that people will be able to help with your questions. 

And although they do keep updating their models, I guess I found their # of models, and their naming, to be "manageable". It sounds silly, and maybe it is. But models that are "OAE", "OHXE", etc, aren't necessarily as intuitive to me, in terms of what they mean, what the tiers of models are, etc. If I owned a Toro, or did more research, of course, I'm sure it would make perfect sense. I'm biased by what I'm familiar with, I realize. 

But as an example, I was shopping for older (cheaper) machines. I quickly figured out that the ST824 model would fit my needs, which made shopping for one fairly straightforward. That designation was used for a while, so I could find a bunch of viable machines, without needing to do 15 different searches for changing model designations. 

By contrast, shopping for something like a specific Craftsman machine feels almost impossible  Ariens *does* use specific model #s (924083, etc), but clusters of those will still fall under a model name designation like Deluxe 24. That helps when asking a question, I know at least generally what your Deluxe 24 machine is. Tell me you have a Craftsman 917.354823, and that means nothing to me, especially if Google can't quickly help me find a manual, diagrams, etc, for your actual # (not when it sometimes gives results for a different number).


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> The problem with your argument is, this isn't an Ariens" Forum. It's a snowblower forum.



Sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Common sense tells you that the poll was for registered users of this site. It's not hard to figure out really. This site is for enthusiasts of snowblowers. The people on this site, who voted in the poll, own more Ariens than any other brand. There must be a reason for this? What do you think the reason is?



Yeah, to get along. To belong. Insecurity. But I'm just an armchair psychiatrist. What do I know. If I were professional, I'd have you pegged for a sever case of cognitive dissonance, combined with massive insecurity. But Im not. I think starting a poll like that is a good example. The fact that your underooos are in a knot is another good indicator.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey OP, again, for the dollars your talking about, that's a decent deal, for a decent machine.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> The Ariens forum has 30k posts, Honda has 21k, Toro has 11k, Craftsman has 5k, MTD has 2k, John Deere has 2k, Husqvarna has under 2k, Cub Cadet has 1k.
> .


That wouldn't skew a poll would it?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Not directly, no. But I'm using it more as a substitute for the poll, or at least as related info to go along with it. 

Another way to get a broad sense of how many users are here of each brand. It certainly doesn't prove anything. Some brand could just be bulletproof, and not require any discussions of repairs. That would cut down on the number of posts for that brand. 

But it's at least a crude indicator of user participation for different brands. Which would influence poll results somewhat (if no MTD reader sees the poll, then you'll have 0 votes for MTD, etc).


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Me think the reason there are so many Ariens' owners and posters is the fact that:

1: machines are reasonably priced
2: quality
3: still pretty easy to work on
4: removes snow pretty good
5: parts are easy to come by
6: parts are reasonably priced
7: good dealer network
8: good warranty
10: consumers think that it is a good value for the money. This is the most important one
11: they are "*The King of Snow*" They have a pretty catchy slogan
12: they have a great color (orange)
13: they are innovatives
14: Made in America
15: they have built and sold over 4 million quality snowblowers.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Buy the Cub Cadet. Lotta bang for the buck and MTD makes more snowblowers than all the others combined.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Me think the reason there are so many Ariens' owners and posters is the fact that:
> 
> 1: machines are reasonably priced
> 2: quality
> ...



So this is why every thread of this nature turns into a Ariens commercial? I can check these boxes for any number of brands.


I just find it funny how people get mad at anyone who doesn't believe Ariens is the gold standard. Just sayin'.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

jsup said:


> I just find it funny how people get mad at anyone who doesn't believe Ariens is the gold standard. Just sayin'.


Who got mad? I never mentioned Ariens was the best. I never put down another brand of snow blower. I never even advised him to buy an Ariens.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

.......this thread sure went south since the last time i read it.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

nwcove said:


> .......this thread sure went south since the last time i read it.


Yup it sure did. Some people try to push their brand down someone's throat then attack another person for giving advice.


----------



## BjornToulouse (Jan 22, 2019)

nwcove said:


> .......this thread sure went south since the last time i read it.





Welcome to the world of Intertube Product Forums.




Rex


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

That's a pretty good deal on the Cub 2x 24. Home Depot in the US wants $800 USD for them, $867 CAD is like getting it for $657 USD. If it wasn't on sale it would be the most expensive machine on your list. Out of the machines you listed I'd probably buy the Cub. It's the only one with power steering. People around here like to beat on MTD products (Cub Cadet is their top line), but Cubs aren't junk and the "generally recommended by the forum" machines like Toro, Ariens Deluxe and higher, Honda, Yamaha, etc. are more expensive than that Ariens Classic. Home Depot wants $1448 CAD for an Ariens Deluxe 24 and $1248 CAD for a Toro 824 in Canada. Honda and Yamaha? Plan on shrieking a bit when you see the price.


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> My best advice to you is, buy from a servicing dealer. Buy a machine that the dealer stocks parts for. Buy an extended warranty if available. Ariens has a 5 yr extended warranty for $99 USD. In your case, with little knowledge of snowblowers, buy new.


 
ABSOLUTELY THE BEST ADVICE given on this entire thread.


----------



## doug0 (Jan 26, 2019)

*thanks.......*

Well.. this definitely went off the rails a little bit. First of all id like to thank everyone for your opinions and efforts to help with my original question as well as taking the time to look at the specific models I had looked into and found local to me that were affordable and seemed potentially worth consideration. 

I appreciate the sharing of the poll as well as it gave some perspective of the percentage of individuals who know a lot about snow blowers generally lean towards. The results of my research have pointed towards a similar result so this was re-assuring. With that being said, the intention of my question was, as an unexperienced purchaser, what do you experienced individuals typically find to be a advisable investment. I provided specific options that I had found available, and received some good suggestions. After that for some reason this turned into an argument that completely distracted from my question and the overall point of my post. I did not ask "What brand of snow blower is best?". I provided some specific models that I have found available and was wondering specifically which would be good options in the opinions of experts.

I know Arians from a brand standpoint are largely preferred, but does this apply to the Classic 24? This is the specific model that falls into my price range. This discussion turned into largely being a battle of the brands which wasn't my intention.. I would prefer you all argue about the specific models I have shared , at least that would be helpful..

As I said to anyone who actually took the time to address my actual question I really appreciate it!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

How much snow do you get in one storm? Is it dry & fluffy, or wet & heavy? 70" a year is significant. But if it comes 6" of fluffy snow at a time, that's not so bad. If, instead, you get 18-24" and it's wet, then you would benefit a lot from more power. 

I like the brand, but the Ariens Compact 24" engine is fairly small, at 208cc. If you get significant snow at one time, the Craftsman, at 243cc & 26", may be a helpful option. 

Your driveway is just big enough to fit 2 cars, you mean? If so, that at least helps, you don't have a huge area to clear. So even if you have to go slower, it still shouldn't take too long. Likewise the sidewalk, hopefully that's 1 pass in each direction, and you're done. 

I see you made another thread about the Cut Cadet vs Ariens. I had a basic MTD with a plastic chute, the chute never gave me any trouble, and obviously never rusted. It was almost 20 years old when I sold it. So I don't really view a plastic chute as an inherent downside, assuming it's still sturdy. For hand warmers, I do like mine, when I'm clearing in maybe 10-15F or below, and/or its windy. 

Are there any Toro machines that fit your budget? I know you asked to keep opinions to the ones you listed, but it still seems worth asking the question. I would probably avoid the Remington, it's a small engine, and a bit of an unknown for who makes it (hopefully MTD or another larger brand, to help with parts availability).


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

doug0 said:


> I appreciate the sharing of the poll as well as it gave some perspective of the percentage of individuals who know a lot about snow blowers generally lean towards. The results of my research have pointed towards a similar result so this was re-assuring.


What exactly are the results of your search?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess this leaves the Briggs out! Reviews on Amazon

I was disappointed. Then overnight we get a lot of snow ...
December 10, 2016
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 208ccVerified Purchase
I bought this because of the Briggs engine. I used it for the first time yesterday and it kept bogging down with just 3" of snow. I was disappointed. Then overnight we get a lot of snow so I can only take in about 6" at a time and that's on the lowest speed.

Then it stops. Restart and stops again. I look in the collection area and the whole metal casing that moves the auger cracked. See picture. Can't believe it. So now I'm stuck with no blower and a ton of snow on my driveway while my wife laughs because she wanted to continue out snow service.

UPDATE

Amazon fully refunded me the same day and let me keep the machine, which Briggs & Stratton fixed fixed quickly without any cost. The machine is brand new again. My guess is that it was more of a freak issue.


Nothing but problems
March 2, 2018
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 208ccVerified Purchase
I was excited to get my brand new snowblower a couple weeks ago, until I saw the truly awful assembly instructions. Took hours to figure out how to put everything together that has to be put together. Used it for the first time a few days later and it was just fine in dry snow, no problem.

Went to use it this morning when we got 10 inches of the wet, heavy snow that Rochester, NY is famous for...and right off the bat something was off. Any time the snowblower encountered that wet, heavy snow I could hear the whine of a belt that wasn't very happy. It made it through half of my (not very big) driveway and then the auger stopped spinning entirely. Now I have to either tear it apart and figure out if there's a broken or slipped belt, or hire someone to do it for me. This is a snowblower I paid nearly $800 for, that I used once, and it broke down the second time I ever tried to use it. Less than an hour of total use.

Would I buy this again? No, definitely not. 1 star, only because I can't give less than that.

Literally just received this item today 1/16/18 and my husband ...
January 16, 2018
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 250ccVerified Purchase
Literally just received this item today 1/16/18 and my husband put oil and gas in and started it and it ran for a MINUTE and stopped. Will not run.
And being told it can not be returned. What kind of a joke is this. A $850.00 dollar item and I can't return it. I want to swear but am trying to be respectful. Something needs to be done. Maybe I can get somewhere with the BBB.


update
January 8, 2018
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 250ccVerified Purchase
now that I have used this snow blower about 12 times the problem is worse. it just quits whenever it feels like. I let it set for an hour or two then does it again. when I wrote my first review briggs and stratton told me it could be a clog in fuel and line to take it to service although I would have to pay for the pick up and delivery on a basically brand new snow blower as it was under warranty at that time. I use briggs and stratton gas stabilizer and I guess that name means nothing anymore so I will be wary of their products from now on


terrible traction. We just had a major storm
February 9, 2017
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 250ccVerified Purchase
Used it for two snowfalls and it just doesnt do the job. Leaves snow on the ground, doesn't throw the snow properly if it's wet, terrible traction. We just had a major storm, about 15" and it wasnt up to the task. Big mistake buying this pig


1.0 out of 5 starsTook it out proudly for the first snow removal and ...
January 15, 2018
Style: StandardSize: 208ccVerified Purchase
Took it out proudly for the first snow removal and it didn't work. Engine seems to be on but gear is not engaged. So basically it doesn't move by itself. I called up Briggs support and was shocked to see absolutely no support from the product vendor. There's no way I can call Amazon for support of this bulky item. Locked with this bulky item with no next steps in sight!!!


out of 5 starsNothing but problems
January 18, 2019
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 250ccVerified Purchase
I bought this Snow Blower 2 years ago and it has never been dependable or worked well. The first year there was a leak in the auger gear box which kept it from spinning right. It was covered by a warranty (thank you) but still, it didn't work when I needed it. Second year it lacked any kind of power to plow through the snow and the engine kept dying on me. Took it in again. This year, it won't even start up. I have had a some small engines that would start every year, without fail... old gas, old oil anything... nothing would stop them. This engine seems very finicky and either won't start, chugs terribly or dies as soon as it needs to deliver any power. I'm not sure what the problem is (I'll have to rent a truck yet again to get it serviced) but it has never worked when I really needed it. Would not buy it again


t of 5 starsFour Stars
December 29, 2016
Style: StandardSize: 208ccVerified Purchase
Assembly instructions not a good as they should have been. Hard to turn. 2 inch snow and it only threw the snow about 10 feet. No grease zerts on auger shaft. Cheaply made. Sent it back and bought a Ariens Deluxe 24. You get what you pay for!


I got to use this machine once. the 2nd ...
May 31, 2018
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 250ccVerified Purchase
I got to use this machine once. the 2nd time the spindle stopped working? mind you this is a brand new machine. The gear box is what's needed to fix this machine. Briggs & stratton will not take the machine back due to their 90 day policy. This thing has been in the shop til now; mind you I brought this in October 2017 and Briggs and stratton has not sent the gear box to fix this american made snowblower. Had to get Amazon involved. I brought this snowblower thinking that I was buying quality being that it is american made with a 3 year warranty.....stay away from Briggs and stratton products.


1.0 out of 5 starsI gave away a 12 year old snow blower because I thought this was a good deal. THIS IS THE WORST THING I HAVE ...
January 4, 2018
Style: Remote DeflectorSize: 208ccVerified Purchase
JUNK!!! the first time I really needed it 5" of snow the chute cable broke and it wouldn't move or throw snow after about an hour also the light doesn't work. I gave away a 12 year old snow blower because I thought this was a good deal. THIS IS THE WORST THING I HAVE EVER BOUGHT AND I AM STUCK WITH IT BECAUSE I BOUGHT IT ONLINE NO ONE WILL HONOR THE WARRANTY!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

russ01915 said:


> My best advice to you is, buy from a servicing dealer. Buy a machine that the dealer stocks parts for. Buy an extended warranty if available. Ariens has a 5 yr extended warranty for $99 USD. In your case, with little knowledge of snowblowers, buy new.


You can't really get much clearer than this. Thanks Russ.

I'd like to peel off the "discussion" of who said what to who and who upset who and who's snowblower is the worlds bestest but it's just a lost cause at this point.

This was a new guy asking for help in figuring out what to buy and looking at the last two or three pages I feel we let him down and we look like a bunch of kids in a sandbox arguing over who's sandcastle is best. We should be better than that. :sad2:

I'm going to close this thread.

.


----------

